# Expeirance with extense?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got my husband some extense since he didn't get the cialis pills from his foreman before coming home.

Has anyone else tried extense?
How did it work for you?
Did you have to take it a while before it worked or right away?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes and it did nothing for me. However what I found that did work pretty well is L-Arginine you can get it from GNC. It has basically the same precursors in it that produce the nitrates needed to increase vasodilation and thereby an erection. 

Happy humping!


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)




----------

